# Already better then last year-a few pics from mammoth



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

well, it's not been a fantastic year here in California but Thanksgiving weekend this year was better then January last year! I wasn't going to post any pics as they're really not so hot..... but after seeing some pics of what Colorado looks like? I figured any snow is better then no snow and I'd share some minor stoke. Note, I suck as a photographer and all I have is a crappy iPhone. 

Y'all in canada and the PNW can shut the hell up about your powder! If the sierras don't see some serious snow soon I'll be headed up that way. I have the month of January off work and I will find some damn snow if it kills me. 



Wedsensday sucked hard. My first day of the season and it was raining. I did two runs and said fuck this! No pix lol. 

Thursday and Friday were pretty good riding. No powder but carvable hard pack and fast groomers. This dude was ripping it up, and jumping over the rocks. I wish I was as good as he was. These two are from inside the gondola  

















Good Morning!! I never get sick of this view. 









Some runs on the back side....


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

On saturday I decided to skip the resort and day trip to mono lake. Did some meditation, some yoga and then got my car dirty 



















sunday I rode the back side of the mtn. Had it almost to myself. Nice spot for a smoke break eh?


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks better than last year, heck Tahoe sucks but its better now than it was last year in january. I really hope the sierras get more snow cause I'd love to do a weekend trio down to mammoth!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

supposed to be a storm this weekend/early next week. I'm headed back to mammoth Sunday-Wed next week if anyone else is gonna be up there!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

How about these from today. It absolutely dumped today. 3 feet of pow and still coming down. Can't believe it's still Nov!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Wangta said:


> How about these from today. It absolutely dumped today. 3 feet of pow and still coming down. Can't believe it's still Nov!!!


christ almighty what is that? its like raining cocaine there.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> How about these from today. It absolutely dumped today. 3 feet of pow and still coming down. Can't believe it's still Nov!!!


OHMYGAWD you're killing me. 


OMGOOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

so the first pic is that the top of Broadway? And Pic three is chair 10, right? 

DO THEY HAVE CHAIR NINE OPEN? 

I guess I could go look at the website..... I could spend all day riding chair 9 (i have actually)

Are chairs 22 and 23 open!??! Is the top open??

Oh that shot of your board sunk at Mccoys!!! Fucking rad. 

I'm leaving tomorrow at 3-4 am and staying until Thursday. I'd have gone up sooner but I didn't have lodging worked out quite yet. That's now taken care of for the season whew.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Wangta said:


> How about these from today. It absolutely dumped today. 3 feet of pow and still coming down. Can't believe it's still Nov!!!


DAMN:thumbsup:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> christ almighty what is that? its like raining cocaine there.


here's a big pile for you. 













this is from inside the bar. Too wet for action shots, sorry. not very much open today.... sun should come out tomorrow Blue skies and deep pow!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Being from the midwest I just cant comprehend a 3 foot snow fall. 
3" is a average storm here and people get goofy to ride in that. 

Just another reason to try to plan a family trip to a real mountain. You guys enjoy, our local hills made as much snow as possible to see mid 50s today and possibly a high of 60 tomorrow. This could be a record temperature for December for us...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn that's a beautiful sight. Stoked for you guys to ride. Take a run for me, will ya?

Here in CNY it was raining today... not awesome.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Was on the mountain from 9 to 4 yesterday - Snowed lightly all day but winds were really bad and heavy fog at 9000 feet and above made it really tough to see. However they opened up Facelift (lift 3) at about noon and it was awesome - tons and tons of pow. Must of gone up and down that 8 times trying to improve my pow skills. High winds limited much of the mountain - I think only 4 lifts opened yesterday. 

I was about to head out today but saw that only the lower gondola was open due to wind. I think they opened up two others but then closed them shortly thereafter, so only only the gondola was running! Too bad - it was snowing like crazy all day. Tomorrow is supposed to clear up - hoping for a partial bluebird day with tons of pow and more runs open. 

Attached pic is at 2 pm this afternoon - big wet flakes still comin down in town. I am guessing that the mountain is getting dumped on right now. More for tomorrow!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Here are a couple more from this past weekend.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> I was about to head out today but saw that only the lower gondola was open due to wind.



today wasn't too bad. The only thing open was lower gondola. You can always ride down to chair two lot and hop the parking shuttle back to main. A lot of people were doing that. I did a ton of laps on mambo and broadway thru the trees. Fresh tracks each time down, Ive had much windier days but visabilty was poor. 

Are you riding tomorrow? I sent you my number, text me if you want to ride. wonder how long it will take for them to get everything open.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Being from the midwest I just cant comprehend a 3 foot snow fall.


Naw man,.. I remember when I was a kid in the 70's,.. We were diggin' out of 3 ft. of shit all the time! Shit,.. school didn't even close unless we got 2ft.+ overnight!!! Global warming my man,.. Global Warming!  :cheeky4:



slyder said:


> 3" is a average storm here and people get goofy to ride in that..


Goofy??? Hell, I was pissin' myself with excitement at the chance to get out & ride 1200 ft of man made, ice covered cement last week!!! :dunno: 

(...& I'm equally depressed that 60° temps F%$#ed _THAT_ up!!!!)


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

This sums up the extent of the storm that hit Mammoth this past weekend. 

First pic was taken at the top of Mammoth last week (11/26 to be exact). See the totem pole with the Mammoth sign on it.

Second pic was from the same place this morning (Sunday Dec 2) - the Ski Patrol person is SITTING on the pole! That's 5 or 6 feet of POW!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> today wasn't too bad. The only thing open was lower gondola. You can always ride down to chair two lot and hop the parking shuttle back to main. A lot of people were doing that. I did a ton of laps on mambo and broadway thru the trees. Fresh tracks each time down, Ive had much windier days but visabilty was poor.
> 
> Are you riding tomorrow? I sent you my number, text me if you want to ride. wonder how long it will take for them to get everything open.


Didn't get your message or number? I'll be on the mountain tomorrow early!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Didn't get your message or number? I'll be on the mountain tomorrow early!


 I'll pm you here. Bummer we didn't get to ride. this is probably my only trip to mammoth this month but I will be here lots in january if you're coming back. 

Monday was great but crowded. Yesterday was fantastic!!! Today is really windy 


edit: I just checked my messages. so sorry, I got you confused with poster who I did send my number too. oops


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

1.5 feet of pow and Bluebird. Wish you guys are here.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> 1.5 feet of pow and Bluebird. Wish you guys are here.


niiiiiice!!! I am hoping to be up there next week if you're still around. 

Should get in late Tue night and ride Wed and Thur!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Wangta said:


> 1.5 feet of pow and Bluebird. Wish you guys are here.


hmy: Nice! Bluebird! Paranoids are looking good! I need to be there soon, mid jan is way too far off

Maybe I'll hop on the mixie to mammoth shuttle service....


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> hmy: Nice! Bluebird! Paranoids are looking good! I need to be there soon, mid jan is way too far off
> 
> Maybe I'll hop on the mixie to mammoth shuttle service....



:laugh: departs tuesday 9pm (hopefully) you might have to take a turn driving. However due to some recent run ins with the chp it is no longer a green vehicle  



mid january is like NEXT YEAR. That's like a whole year away  Way too long....besides I don't want to ride alone. again.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty awesome day. Fresh tracks and Bluebird until about 3 pm when the next storm rolled in and it started snowing again (see first pic below)! Big storm coming tonight and through the weekend! More pow! Get your snorkel and surfboards out!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Pretty awesome day. Fresh tracks and Bluebird until about 3 pm when the next storm rolled in and it started snowing again (see first pic below)! Big storm coming tonight and through the weekend! More pow! Get your snorkel and surfboards out!




man, Im sitting at work just pissed off. Pay back from all the pix I texted to people when I was up there last week I guess!


Im tempted to go up this weekend but I know saturday will be a zoo and I have some shit down here I need to deal with...sigh....


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Man it snowed another 20 inches in the past couple days. Been away from the mountain due to work but gonna be back tomorrow. Forecast has snow Friday straight through Monday!


----------



## maxhood (Dec 11, 2012)

*wow, good shots and amazing skinning journey.*

wow, good shots and amazing skinning journey. :yahoo:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Man it snowed another 20 inches in the past couple days. Been away from the mountain due to work but gonna be back tomorrow. Forecast has snow Friday straight through Monday!



Zombaco and I were up there yesterday. He might post some pics, I didn't take any because it was too cold to take my gloves off!!! Face shots and wind buff were had by all!! We did some stuff off chair 9--Dragons Back (Zom, was that dragons back? Im so bad with trail names!) was deep fluffy pow <3 Pure awesome. Then we lapped the wind buff on chair 5 and then hit up the top. Discretion is the better part of valor and he probably saved me from certain death. I owe him one. :laugh::laugh::laugh: 


When you headed back? Today is my last day at work for they year and I'm trying to decide when to go back...I was going to head back up Sunday morning and stay until new years but now Im thinking of waiting out the next storm and showing up when the sun comes out. If they don't have the top and back side open it's going to be just fucking nuts with the holiday crowds. I'll wait it out til the top opens. 

Anyway, if anyone else is headed to mammoth PM me and we can hook up and ride. I got a place up there and a pass so it's just a matter of when I want to drive and how much holiday crowd bullshit I can handle


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> Zombaco and I were up there yesterday. He might post some pics, I didn't take any because it was too cold to take my gloves off!!! Face shots and wind buff were had by all!! We did some stuff off chair 9--Dragons Back (Zom, was that dragons back? Im so bad with trail names!) was deep fluffy pow <3 Pure awesome. Then we lapped the wind buff on chair 5 and then hit up the top. Discretion is the better part of valor and he probably saved me from certain death. I owe him one. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> When you headed back? Today is my last day at work for they year and I'm trying to decide when to go back...I was going to head back up Sunday morning and stay until new years but now Im thinking of waiting out the next storm and showing up when the sun comes out. If they don't have the top and back side open it's going to be just fucking nuts with the holiday crowds. I'll wait it out til the top opens.
> ...


I'm up here bro - got back yesterday. Hit me up - let's ride.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> I'm up here bro - got back yesterday. Hit me up - let's ride.



How long you staying? Did you get my pm, I sent you my number and Im a textaholic. I was going to head up sunday morning but I uh got...a hot date lined up for xmas day. I have not commited either way (date or mammoth) because Im a bitch like that lol. 

I can't believe I am considering delaying a snowboard trip for a boy but you know how it goes...p.s. Im a chick but I love love *love* getting called bro. For real


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

On my way up to mammoth right now. Will be there till Tuesday. Can't wait, first time I get to ride real powder.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's a couple photos from the trip Mixie and I took yesterday. It was fucking windy! Sustained winds at the summit between 45-50mph with gusts over 60. Best part of that was free refill wind buff pow shots all day long on the upper mountain (front side)

Dave's from top of Chair 9









Dragon's Back top and blustery









Dragon's Back lower









Dragon's Back Traverse from Chair 9. It was a bit tracked out, but still just below knee deep









Chair 5- fresh refills ALL DAY. Ankle to mid shin deep. By the time we got back to the top, our tracks were already covered back up. Thanks windbuff! I really liked the rollers through the trees on the left









Chair 3. Far ridge the summit- Climax to Cornice Bowl to Wipeout Chutes and Chair 23. And lots of blowing snow









Santiago Bowl on the left, and Hemlock on the right. Hemlock is one of my goals to ride by the end of the season. Very steep on the left and mellows a little bit going lookers right. Plus it's a bootpack up the ridge from Santiago









Halfmoon shot over the ridge, coming up the backside on Chair 13









Main lodge looking up









Sunsetting blowing snow over Dave's run and Huevos Grande (the vertical strip of snow above the sign with the cliff band across)


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Good time to be in Mammoth. I'm seeing the National Weather Service is calling for 35"-58" today through Monday


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> View attachment 9343
> 
> 
> Chair 3. Far ridge the summit- Climax to Cornice Bowl to Wipeout Chutes and Chair 23. And lots of blowing snow


that's chair 5. We didn't ride chair 3 yesterday. You're never gonna get them straight are you? It's ok :laugh: No wait, I think Im reading your captions wrong. You got the chairs right. YAY!!!! 


So according to NWS monday is gonna be the bluebird pow day? hm....This is gonna be a tough decision on what exactly I want to ride :laugh:


ah, the slow signs. Don't those really mean ride as fast as possible right up until you get to the sign then skid to a stop?


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> Discretion is the better part of valor and he probably saved me from certain death. I owe him one. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Before certain death, on top of Scotty's....









So it was so windy there looked to be a cornice on top of Scotty's. We looked over, but didn't want to get to close to the edge in case it broke off. With all the blowing snow it was impossible to see anything. And also there was an avy on Scotty's a day or two earlier, and it looked massive. We talked to ski patrol, and they said it was from dynamite but had a 4-6ft crown. There was quite a debris field lower down... coulda been a Mixie disaster? :dunno:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Before certain death, on top of Scotty's....
> 
> View attachment 9351
> 
> We looked over, but didn't want to get to close to the edge in case it broke off. With all the blowing snow it was impossible to see anything. And also there was an avy on Scotty's a day or two earlier, and it looked massive. We talked to ski patrol, and they said it was from dynamite but had a 4-6ft crown. There was quite a debris field lower down... coulda been a Mixie disaster? :dunno:



I was totally strapped in and ready to drop into scotty's!! I _almost_ didn't follow you back down the backside. :laugh: 

Oh what we don't get the full convo with ski patrol? 

zombaco: "how big was the crown on scottys?"

Ski Patrol "4 to 6 feet"

zombaco glares at mixie "did it just happen or did you bomb it? 

Ski Patrol "it happened ......from a stick of dynamite" 

sorry, I found that amusing! Ski Patrol owes me for the walkie talkie filter idea!!

also? I am taller then the sign....I am just in really, really deep snow. Swear to fucking god.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> How long you staying? Did you get my pm, I sent you my number and Im a textaholic. I was going to head up sunday morning but I uh got...a hot date lined up for xmas day. I have not commited either way (date or mammoth) because Im a bitch like that lol.
> 
> I can't believe I am considering delaying a snowboard trip for a boy but you know how it goes...p.s. Im a chick but I love love *love* getting called bro. For real


LOL. MY BAD. Had no idea - as dumb and sexist as it sounds, I naturally assume mostly doods peruse this forum. 

Got your text - will hit you up. I'm here through the 30th.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Good time to be in Mammoth. I'm seeing the National Weather Service is calling for 35"-58" today through Monday


Yeah, just heard the radio - they are calling for 2 - 5 feet of snow. That is insane.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> LOL. MY BAD. Had no idea - as dumb and sexist as it sounds, I naturally assume mostly doods peruse this forum.
> 
> Got your text - will hit you up. I'm here through the 30th.


No worries. I'm a tomboy, if I can hang with the guys and get called bro I take it as a compliment 

Im leaving LA real early Monday morning, according to NWS that's when the snow stops dumping. Im trying to time it right so I don't drive up in a blizzard. I _am_ a wussy chick when it comes to driving in harsh conditions :laugh:

I just looked at the lift status and I see not much is spinning. Nothing but base lifts and chair 22. How are the crowds? I know tonight is night of lights, so Im betting it's a zoo out there. My computer at home is too old to view the web cams so I can't see for myself :dunno: 

text or pm me with your number and I'll hit you up Monday. Or just text me monday when you get out there, I probably won't be at the resort until mid day. I'm probably heading back home the 30th myself, I don't think Im gonna stay for new years.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Here at mammoth right now. It is empty, no lift lines. Tons of powder and still coming down.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

EatMyTracers said:


> Here at mammoth right now. It is empty, no lift lines. Tons of powder and still coming down.



I love it!!! Californias as such weather wusses!! Myself included, though I _will_ ride in a storm. Hm, maybe I will head up tomorrow morning after all. I don't mind riding nothing but the lower mountain if it's not packed and visibillity is decent.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

mixie said:


> I love it!!! Californias as such weather wusses!! Myself included, though I _will_ ride in a storm. Hm, maybe I will head up tomorrow morning after all. I don't mind riding nothing but the lower mountain if it's not packed and visibillity is decent.


Visibility is terrible right now, can see 2 feet ahead if your lucky. Im probably going to head back out right now.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

EatMyTracers said:


> Visibility is terrible right now, can see 2 feet ahead if your lucky. Im probably going to head back out right now.



Wow! have fun out there, stay warm!! Im shocked ch 22 is open-- according to the website its spinnin' Damn, I can't take this. I think I need to head up tomorrow! 


I better get packin'!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Snow is really coming down. Wind picking up. Visabiliy is almost zero. But powder!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

From gondy. Its almost going sideways due to the wind.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Still coming down


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

22 is open!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> 22 is open!


Dayum it is fucking puking snow. I just got here. First time I've had awd in snow like this. My little subie is a beast! I feel horrible for all the Mean things I said about it being gutless and handling like a shopping cart. My previous car was a sport coupe so I was judging the poor forrester harshly. 

That said i will be out for first chair tomorrow so anyone want to hook up and make some turns text me! Or pm me with phone number etc. 


I will have the same thing on as in the pic zombaco posted. 

Black pants. Orange and blue plaid jacket purple boots. Yes I know it's a fashion disaster. I only dress well in the spring when it's warm. Oh and I'm a midget.


Also if anyone needs a place to stay there's room in my condo. 40 a night


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll be there again tomorrow, maybe we can meet up, I can't stand my mom and brother anymore, they make everything miserable. I have a bright green helmet, blue jacket, bright green pants and 2013 flux dmcc light bindings. I have yet to see anyone with these bindings so that alone lets you know it's me. Ill probably be around chair 12 a lot. Really deep over there.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm going up Wed 16th through Mon 21st next week. Anyone else going to be up next week / weekend?

Mixie passed along the Mammoth Snowman's Pics to me the other day. All shot from Jan 8th. I hope some of those bumps get covered soon, or it's gonna be a mogul lesson trip.


Two of my goals to ride this season, preferably after a storm without moguls-

Paranoids:









And Hangman's Hollow:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> I'm going up Wed 16th through Mon 21st next week. Anyone else going to be up next week / weekend?




No. No I do not think I will be going. 




:dunno:


I know


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> No. No I do not think I will be going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOOOOO!!!! :WTF:

What happened to pow>sex ?


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

How are the conditions there currently?


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

alex12 said:


> How are the conditions there currently?


Pretty good. All packed stuff obviously but there is a huge base. All the runs are pretty much open. Some patches of wind swept areas near the top can be a bit slick but not too bad. 

Been bluebird for the past week - forecast says another week of bluebird on the way. I wouldn't mind another pow storm, but bluebirds are so nice.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> BOOOOOO!!!! :WTF:
> 
> What happened to pow>sex ?



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I actually got called in to work last minute and gawd knows I could use the cash.. AND Last I checked there was no pow.....

even still ok bring on the smack talk. I soooooooo deserve it. However my garage is cleaned out and I have a new record collection. That's _almost_ better then sex but still not as good as pow 



I will be going up next week, leaving tuesday night after work and coming home thursday night. Room at my condo if anyone needs a place to stay or wants to car pool!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Conditions are still good. Smooth groomers on packed pow, off piste is tracked out and lumpy but still some good stuff in the trees. The top is mostly moguled, but softens as the day goes on with the warmer temps right now. Winds have calmed down, so not much in the way of fresh wind buff. The parks are top notch as always. Took my first ever laps in the pipe yesterday, fun and bit more difficult than I thought. A good challenge for me for sure. I think it's been a week since the last storm of significance, so it could use another coat of snow, but don't think that'll come til mid / end of the next week.

Beautiful bluebird days (definitely need sunscreen) and the views are amazing. The sherwins and mammoth crest looked really good from chair 25 yesterday. One of these days gotta get my bc shit together and explore those areas.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Conditions are still good. Smooth groomers on packed pow, off piste is tracked out and lumpy but still some good stuff in the trees. The top is mostly moguled, but softens as the day goes on with the warmer temps right now. Winds have calmed down, so not much in the way of fresh wind buff. The parks are top notch as always. Took my first ever laps in the pipe yesterday, fun and bit more difficult than I thought. A good challenge for me for sure. I think it's been a week since the last storm of significance, so it could use another coat of snow, but don't think that'll come til mid / end of the next week.
> 
> Beautiful bluebird days (definitely need sunscreen) and the views are amazing. The sherwins and mammoth crest looked really good from chair 25 yesterday. One of these days gotta get my bc shit together and explore those areas.


Whats good off the top? I plan to hit up the parks on Tue and Wed with my NEW FUCKING BINDINGS YEAH!!! Not sure if I'll hit the pipe (not the one made of snow anyway) 

We need to plan some trips for Feb, I am only working part time and Im on storm watch fo sho.... I think need to ask permission. Or maybe just make the man come with me. :blink: I think he has ZERO interest in learning to board...fml.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

mixie said:


> I will be going up next week, leaving tuesday night after work and coming home thursday night. Room at my condo if anyone needs a place to stay or wants to car pool!


Carpool from LA area by chance?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

alex12 said:


> Carpool from LA area by chance?




yup!!! I am leaving from Burbank tuesday night around 8pm and coming home Thursday night, I'll probably leave mammoth between 4-6pm. 

If you want to carpool you can leave your car in the parking building where I work or we can meet somewhere along the way. I live in Pasadena so I'd rather take the 210 back home rather then the 5 but what ever works.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

hitting the slopes on thursday or no?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

alex12 said:


> hitting the slopes on thursday or no?



ride wed and thur. Tho ive been watching conditions, it looks kinda meh. I might stay home and ride Mtn High on Thur.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Going to mammoth again next month for a week and may just need to buy a Never Summer Raptor.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

mixie said:


> ride wed and thur. Tho ive been watching conditions, it looks kinda meh. I might stay home and ride Mtn High on Thur.


Yeah. I called them a few days ago and the said there _might_ be a storm early Feb. Either way, keep me posted?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Woah...do all you SoCal guys drive up to mammoth that often? Multiple times a week?


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

alex12 said:


> Yeah. I called them a few days ago and the said there _might_ be a storm early Feb. Either way, keep me posted?


Man I hope so. I'm getting serious goggle tan from the bluebirds. It's been clear and sunny for the last week and half. Time for some pow!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Woah...do all you SoCal guys drive up to mammoth that often? Multiple times a week?




I have been known to drive up to mammoth for a big pow day and drive back to LA the next day. Zombaco and I did that back in December and had a pretty good time! I think we left LA at 8pm, arrive in Mammoth at around midnight. Rode the next day until last chair and was back home in LA by midnight? Something like that. it's about a 4-5 hour drive for me depending on traffic and no speeding cos the man is out in full force on the 395. I don't do one dayers all that much though. I have had mishaps where I planned to go up for a week, then my fucking job has called me to come into the office. So I had to drive back to LA for a_ fucking day_ of work then gone right back to mammoth. I try to avoid that shit lol!!


Normally when I do drive go up there I stay for 3-4 days at least to make it worth the trip. I've also hopped a ride with someone else with no return date planned and flown home when I felt like it. Im lucky like that!! I also have a seasonal rental up there so I have a place to say when ever I want which is helpful. If it's a weekday and Im not working Im in mammoth but this year i have a boyfriend and I have been staying home unless there's really good conditions...

however I am most likely going up next week Tue-Thur. I need some me time  Alex, I almost positive Im going I'll know for sure on Monday. I NEED to ride and Mtn High aint' looking so great with highs of 78 today!


Sadly my work schedule is up in the air for Feb. I am on storm watch and hopefully have a lot of time off!!! more snow please!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn man, I used to live in Orange County and I just couldn't take doing that drive so often. Also bear wasn't cutting my love/need for big mountain, powder and natural terrain by any means either.

Finally said fuck it and took off for SLC, best decision I made. 11 resorts with 500"+ of super light pow only a 40 minute drive away. Plus we've got Jackson only ~4 hours away.

But I really want to make it out to the sierras again, I haven't been back since I moved away 3 years ago. My last trip there was killer, 49 inches in 3 days...With one last day at June with a perfect bluebird...oh that front face :eusa_clap:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Damn man, I used to live in Orange County and I just couldn't take doing that drive so often. Also bear wasn't cutting my love/need for big mountain, powder and natural terrain by any means either.
> 
> Finally said fuck it and took off for SLC, best decision I made. 11 resorts with 500"+ of super light pow only a 40 minute drive away. Plus we've got Jackson only ~4 hours away.
> 
> But I really want to make it out to the sierras again, I haven't been back since I moved away 3 years ago. My last trip there was killer, 49 inches in 3 days...With one last day at June with a perfect bluebird...oh that front face :eusa_clap:



Im 2 hours closer to mammoth then you were down in the OC. Still a long ass drive. However I work in the TV/Film biz and leaving LA is just not a reality for me. Not to mention I own a nice house and have lived here my whole life and my family is here bla bla bla....Moving to the sierras and coming back to LA 1-2 times a month IS a reality for me and that is the goal in the next 5-10 years or so. I could probably do it sooner if I really wanted. I actually thought my employment was coming to an end and I was gonna jump ship rather then find a new gig....but in the end I got offered a sweet job and figured "eh...one more tv season can't be that bad" lol

FUCK big bear is all I have to say about that. 

and yes, I love june mountain so very much. I had a handful of very deep pow days there last season and it breaks my heart they are closed. 
To be honest that is why Ive rode less this season. I won't ride mammoth on a saturday if it's a pow day or I know it will be crowded. Come spring time, sure I'll ride mammoth on a saturday. There were two weekends this year I'd have gone up if I could have rode at June on Saturday. Instead I stayed home.  

Here's the other thing about SLC--How cold is it right now? Are you shoveling snow? How's the job situation out there and what do you do? If my family wasn't here I'd leave so cal

It's 77 and sunny here in pasadena. I have a lovely view of the mountains from my house and no ice or snow to be shoveled etc!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Your situation is totally understandable, I would probably stay in socal too if I were you. 

Though I am probably a lot younger than you, I left mission viejo when I was 19 for SLC. Work...I don't make much money...I'm in my early 20's, work nights, shred in the AM, take a few classes. It's enough for rent, season pass and car payment. But that's all I need right now. All my family is back in Orange County but I go back a few times a year.

Salt lake city isn't usually that bad in winter, but this year we've had record snowfall in the city, it's been in single digits since December - people this year are stoked if it hits the low 20's. We haven't seen the ground since early December as we keep getting pounded by snow and super cold temps that it just stays. 

*Usually* in SLC it will snow a few inches then melt away in a week or two, the average *low* temps from November-April range from 20-35. Annual snowfall for downtown SLC is around 70-100 inches - it's very erratic year to year. To put in perspective, Big Bear *Lake* receives an annual snowfall of 62 inches.

SLC is perfect for me, but I totally see how one would want to stay in california, warm, _and_ close to the mountains. SLC good though because you have four seasons, cold snowy winters, warm green spring, hot dry summer, "fally" cool falls. You got the mountains close and the desert close and tons of lakes in between. Plus I can hop a super cheap flight to LB/LAX/John Wayne in an hour an 15 mins. It's like a mini hollywood but for snowboarders and skiiers, seeing a lot of pros shopping at the local market and such 

You should totally make the move to the sierras though! :thumbsup: After living in SoCal for almost 20 years, it's great to live in the mountains.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> I'm in my early 20's


I'm closing in on 40. DAMN KIDS GET THE FUCK OFF MY LAWN!!! 


the mountains here are nice but really...without snow? They're kinda pointless...I didn't feel that way until I started snowboarding :laugh: Now I just get angry when I see brown mountains :blink: Considering I can see Mt Wilson from my house, that's a lot 

I've wanted out of so cal since I was 25 but something always drags me back into the fray!!! Right now it's a bf who isn't even interested in learning to snowboard....sigh...I'd seriously consider SLC and I could probably find work there if I tried realllllly hard.


I realize I am approaching poutanen levels of mentioning my 'bf'. Zombaco, next time you see me, slap me ok?


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, slap coming :dizzy:

I, like mixie, am in entertainment, and the days off are prime for snowboarding. Pretty much always have dec & jan off. Only wish games paid as well as tv. Really missing that season pass this year. But I still try to get up to mammoth once a month from la.

Today at mammoth.... complete shit show for lift lines. Chair 9 empty all day. Thought I'd give the top a run, got to mccoys, easily 200+ people in line for the gondi. Fuck that! Shoulda stayed on 9.

Did have some sweet and very challenging tree lines off 9








Posting from my phone, hopefully turns out alright.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> Right now it's a bf who isn't even interested in learning to snowboard....sigh...


Best friend that doesn't snowboard? No friend of mine  

Mixie - shouldn't you be in SLC now for Sundance? I've actually boarded at the Sundance resort - it's tiny, but it was cool anyway. I felt so hipster


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Today at mammoth.... complete shit show for lift lines. Chair 9 empty all day. Thought I'd give the top a run, got to mccoys, easily 200+ people in line for the gondi. Fuck that! Shoulda stayed on 9.


Yeah man - on weekends here you gotta really pick your lifts carefully. 

1. NEVER GO BACK TO THE BOTTOM OF THE MOUNTAIN UNLESS YOU HAVE TO. That means avoid Broadway, Stump, Goldrush, Canyon express (ESP Canyone express!!!), etc. You'll have to go through it once when you get there, but stay on the top to mid part of the mountain. The lines at the base lifts can be freakin' insane. 

2. Go to the remote or "harder" lifts - 14, 12, 9, 25, even 3, 5, 23. 

I just assumed it was busy today so didn't even go out. Will think about tomorrow afternoon - guessing a bunch of folks will leave to head back to LA despite it being MLK weekend.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Zombaco said:


> Ok, slap coming :dizzy:
> 
> Did have some sweet and very challenging tree lines off 9
> View attachment 10922
> ...


That doesn't look too bad! I was expecting it to look much worse


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Mixie - shouldn't you be in SLC now for Sundance? I've actually boarded at the Sundance resort - it's tiny, but it was cool anyway. I felt so hipster



I don't schmooze, that's what sales people are for!! Im not nearly cool enough or good looking enough to go to Sundance. I hate that scene, I am a techie and want no part of that crap. I did work on at least one movie that's showing at Sundance! However my primary employment is television--mostly network and some cable. 


Zom, now you know why I cut my xmas trip a week short and avoid weekends like the plauge!! I could have gone up this weekend but 30 minute wait for the gondi? No thanks! I MISS JUNE! :'( Spring is the best, no crowds and lots of corn and warm weather. Though I do love me some pow fo sho. 

Did you hit up the backside? Chair 9 is looking good. Did I tell you Revo pushed till "at least mid Febuary" but it's looking like end of Feb to mid march before I work for them again. So that means LOTS of weekdays off in Feb! I am on storm watch starting NOW and we are GOING!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> 1. NEVER GO BACK TO THE BOTTOM OF THE MOUNTAIN UNLESS YOU HAVE TO. That means avoid Broadway, Stump, Goldrush, Canyon express (ESP Canyone express!!!), etc.
> 
> 2. Go to the remote or "harder" lifts - 14, 12, 9, 25, even 3, 5, 23.


this. Omg this. NEVER EVER GO BACK TO CANYON OR EAGLE UNLESS YOU ARE GOING HOME! I usually park at stump so I can stash food and clothes in my car...so I will deal with chair 2 to Mid Station or ch 3. Or ch 10 to ch 5 I heart chair 5....I don't know why but I do. 

and don't forget chair 22  I hate chair 25, it's like a really long ride to nowhere... The back side is awesome but it means either a hike or long traverse back to main...and then you're back at main. Which is only good if you took the shuttle. I usually drive and park at the Mill. 

and secret confession time...I hate riding chair 23...god I hate it. Why? I don't know Im scared of falling off and uh..I won't ride it alone  I prefer the gondi, also less wind and sun exposure.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> this. Omg this. NEVER EVER GO BACK TO CANYON OR EAGLE UNLESS YOU ARE GOING HOME! I usually park at stump so I can stash food and clothes in my car...so I will deal with chair 2 to Mid Station or ch 3. Or ch 10 to ch 5 I heart chair 5....I don't know why but I do.
> 
> and don't forget chair 22  I hate chair 25, it's like a really long ride to nowhere... The back side is awesome but it means either a hike or long traverse back to main...and then you're back at main. Which is only good if you took the shuttle. I usually drive and park at the Mill.
> 
> and secret confession time...I hate riding chair 23...god I hate it. Why? I don't know Im scared of falling off and uh..I won't ride it alone  I prefer the gondi, also less wind and sun exposure.


No chair 25? Really? On pow days that lift is killer. I had the best run of my life right before Christmas coming down the glades right next to the lift. It was incredible with feet of untouched pow. Like you No one seems to really go down this trail. But trust me - on pow day give out a go!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> No chair 25? Really? On pow days that lift is killer. I had the best run of my life right before Christmas coming down the glades right next to the lift. It was incredible with feet of untouched pow. Like you No one seems to really go down this trail. But trust me - on pow day give out a go!


on pow days I ride chair 9 on that side or chair 14 on the back side. 25 just seems so slow...I could ride 22 or 9 or something for the same terrain. 

Or the top if it's open and NOT crowded. 

Right under the lift line on chair 8 is another hardly touched spot. 

Oh and the trees between mambo and stump down to patrol mans. Then skiiers right thru the trees off the side of patrolmans. There's always some great natural kickers in there. 

patrolmans was my first black diamond. Unless you count the blacks at Snow Summit, which I don't. lol


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I know better especially on a holiday weekend. But was trying to meet with friends and wanted a top run before I met up with my lady after her lesson. Doubtful I would have gotten back to canyon if I had gone up top.

Chair 25 is awesome too. Lots of trees and steeps, cut across the groomers to more trees. It's actually been quite nice in the early afternoon after baking in the sun all day. 9 is still my fav, can ride different lines all day down that. Love the backside but always a pain to get back, having to go thru main. 

I think on crowded weekends if you can get first chair you're good anywhere for an hour, then ya gotta stick to certain areas. I'd really like a chair from 9 to the top of daves / dragons back or from the backside to the gondi shack.

Didn't ride the back today. Went yesterday with the cobra, and it absolutely slayed the wind scoured off piste. Probably the best board I've ridden. Super fun and surfy feel, but still damp enough to cut thru the crud. I would really like to take it out on a pow day. I think I really like the directional shape versus all the true twins I've ridden previously.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> I think I really like the directional shape versus all the true twins I've ridden previously.


how did she do? How many days does she have now? Did you get her a rental at the mountain or put her on something from P3? 

i have the cutest little 121 board in my garage...I need a little grom riding buddy me thinks!! Need to install my madisons tomorrow!!!


Yah I am not a fan of the true twins Ive rode. I like my directional board thankyouverymuch. 

I will have to give chair 25 another chance

there was a very long thread on the mammoth forums about adding a chair from the 9 to the top of daves. i.e. a third summit chair since there's already Ch 23 and the gondi. 

I kinda agree with most in that thread-- it would be a bad thing.....you think the top is tracked out fast now? fuuuuck...that. would also put a LOT more traffic on that ridge.

then again I am old and want everyone to get the fuck off my lawn lol


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Supposed to get dumped on this weekend... I heard reports of 1-2 feet on Sat...


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Mammoth could definitely use a new coat of fresh. That forecast looks like just whats needed too, sounds like it'll be heavier snow. 

Everything is pretty packed down, but the warmer temps lately have created some slushy snow spots in the sunny areas. Top of Lincoln is starting to look pretty sad and brown, but all in all much better than last season still. I was surprised they were grooming riccochet (top to bottom), dragon's alley, and scottys. Made for some fun fast steep groomer bombing in the first hour.

I'll try to get some more pics put up later today.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> I'll try to get some more pics put up later today.




Please do! and scottys is usually groomed. Except when covered in avy debris  

I am headed up Sunday night. Riding Monday and Tuesday. Gotta work wednesday  


Here's hoping that everything opens by noon on monday for a lovely bluebird powder day!And that Tuesday is still good too. 
Please?

I kinda want to go up sunday morning and ride a bit during the storm. I love me some good storm riding. Free refills and no crowds but...such is life...


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Powder day


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Powder day


dude we need some more details!!! Took me a second to figure out where that pic was from. I so rarely ever ride out of canyon. Stump or Eagle as I like to park at stump and I can take a shuttle to eagle from my condo. 


I am headed up Sunday night and will be riding Mon and Tue.

Anyone else up there? lets meet up for some laps!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

also, tell me nothing is open and that the visablily is BAD and its crowded and the snow sucks. 

please? i need to feel better about sitting at work....I need the money or I would be up there RIGHT NOW :'(

and Im not going up for the weekend because it will be crowded and I want to be with my bf omg Im worse then poutanen


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> I so rarely ever ride out of canyon. Stump or Eagle as I like to park at stump and I can take a shuttle to eagle from my condo.


umm.... that is stump. chair 2 right there.

i thought they left scottys ungroomed like dave's. although i don't ride over that side very often, i hate having to be around main unless i have to. i was really surprised they groomed chair 9, never have seen that

let it dump!!!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> dude we need some more details!!! Took me a second to figure out where that pic was from. I so rarely ever ride out of canyon. Stump or Eagle as I like to park at stump and I can take a shuttle to eagle from my condo.
> 
> 
> I am headed up Sunday night and will be riding Mon and Tue.
> ...


Hah, sorry. About 6-8 inches on the ground this morning. 

The Good: Barely anyone on the mountain. Tons of fresh tracks. I spent most of my time on 5 and 3 - both were great. 

The bad: Snow is really really wet and heavy. Snowing on the mountain and raining in town. Temps are right around 32 so it's relatively warm. Given the temps, it's really wet out there - jacket and gloves were soaked. Visability was ok in the morning but got pretty bad by noon - snowy and foggy mid-mountain (3, 5, etc). Visability at the base is fine. Top did not open as of noon, and neither was 23. 

I got some nice fresh tracks in the morning and turned in by noon.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Hah, sorry. About 6-8 inches on the ground this morning.
> 
> The Good: Barely anyone on the mountain. Tons of fresh tracks. I spent most of my time on 5 and 3 - both were great.
> 
> ...


thank you sir! Ah, face of five is fucking rad on a pow day, oh hell everything off chair 5 rocks when filled with pow. Wait, is anything not rad when filled with pow? I think not. 

I will break out my brand new day glo green Gore Tex pataguccis! Ive been dying to wear them-- bought them half price about a month ago. _And_ rock the new bindings. OMG SO EXCITED!!! I am going to be a visual train wreck as nothing I own matches those pants :laugh:

So who is gonna be making pow turns on mon-tue? 

Wangta, you got my number? Anyone else, PM me. I don't want ride alone ALL DAY for two days but I will if i have to


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> umm.... that is stump. chair 2 right there.
> 
> i thought they left scottys ungroomed like dave's. although i don't ride over that side very often, i hate having to be around main unless i have to. i was really surprised they groomed chair 9, never have seen that
> 
> let it dump!!!



you're right. :dizzy: I see chair 22 off to the left. Im fucking losing it. It's been too long since Ive been up there. Clearly!!

Ive never seen them groom chair 9 either. 

Sooo come with me sunday!!!! I might leave real early monday am too


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> Wangta, you got my number? Anyone else, PM me. I don't want ride alone ALL DAY for two days but I will if i have to


Im actually headed back to LA tomorrow and coming back to Mammoth next Tuesday so I'll miss you and the storm. Hoping it dumps and is bluebird on Wed.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Im actually headed back to LA tomorrow and coming back to Mammoth next Tuesday so I'll miss you and the storm. Hoping it dumps and is bluebird on Wed.



hater! 

do you have job? Why come back to LA?!!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

mixie said:


> hater!
> 
> do you have job? Why come back to LA?!!


Yeah, gotta fly out of town for a meeting on Monday. So much easier (and more reliable/predictable) to fly out of LAX. 

Have a great time - I hope you get some POW!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Yeah, gotta fly out of town for a meeting on Monday. So much easier (and more reliable/predictable) to fly out of LAX.
> 
> Have a great time - I hope you get some POW!



thanks! I did. I met up with alex12 (hi!) and we had some nice pow on monday. Today kinda sucked so we packed it in early. 

Next week is looking like more snow....so who's in?!

Im gonna try to go back up tue-thur next week if it snows.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

doesn't look like there will be much snow this week


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

alex12 said:


> doesn't look like there will be much snow this week


I know  I have been on storm watch _every single day_.....I am working monday and friday next week and have a 'maybe' for wedensday. Sigh...Thanks work! Way to fuck up my week!!!! Though I have a feeling my wedensday session is gonna fall thru so if it snows we are GOING! 

I am out the following week because I have tickets to a show on thursday.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone hit up mammoth lately? Heard they got two feet of snow!


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

The snow has been great. We just had a few sweet stormriding days followed by a great day on top. It was deeeep if you knew where to look!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wangta said:


> Anyone hit up mammoth lately? Heard they got two feet of snow!


I wish, i've been crazy busy at work the last two weeks  and I just don't have it in me to do a weekend trip.


----------

